# So close to pulling the trigger - PAM682



## FirstF80InSpace (Jan 13, 2017)

So I went to the OP boutique with credit card in hand ready to pull the trigger...but chickened out last minute. I was offered an ok discount, not great. And they were throwing in a strap and other gift as well.

I think what caused my hesitation was how versatile would the watch be outside of a t shirt and jeans. I'm in a suit Mon to Fri and the watch is too chunky to fit under the cuffs. Also, I was under the impression the watch had a crystal caseback, but it was solid.

This watch is still on my radar. Just need a bit more time to think about it. It ain't cheap!

And now for some crappy iPhone pics. For reference, my wrist size is 6.3 inches.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

I thought they had a sapphire caseback - were the clear ones the early ones and then changed to solid later?

hopefully an expert will drop in and sort that out


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

My wrist size is very close to yours. 

That Submersible actually fits your wrist nicely. 

You know you want it!


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a 682 and it is a solid caseback, but I have also seen the reviews online that mention the display caseback. I looked at the 682 at both the OP boutique and another AD in NYC before purchasing, and both places only had models with the solid caseback.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Looks great on u IMHO....

Go on, do it!


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Is it possible that the display caseback is the first year perks? Panerai often do different things on the first year such as the pig on 292,black movement on 317,sandwich dial on 510/560/562/564,there's even rumor that they have titanium cased (but polished SS bezel) pam 24A which is the predecessor to pam 106 and 170


----------



## FirstF80InSpace (Jan 13, 2017)

You guys are ENABLERS! Lol.

I didn't like the look of the strap that came with the watch so I swapped it with another rubber strap I had lying around. I'm pretty sure this strap isn't a genuine OP rubber strap as I only paid $24 for it on eBay.  It does the job though and is comfortable.

So the story with the crystal caseback being eliminated was that people were having leaking issues when diving. So they replaced it with a solid caseback for better reliability. At least that's what they told me.


----------



## WatchMeWork (Aug 30, 2015)

So he was on the fence from 3 days ago and now 6 minutes ago posts shots of the watch on his wrist! That's what a Panerai will do to you!

I felt the same way before I bought my 441. Now that I have one, there's no reason to look back and it was a great purchase. Good luck with it, wear it in the best of health. 

I'm going to the Boutique in the city later this month, hopefully they have some nice selections there!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations on your new Panerai, and wear it in good health!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

This forum is full of nothing but Enablers! o|

Anyway, glad you went ahead with the 682. Great watch, hope you enjoy it for a long time, good health along the way.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congratulations on your new purchase! I purchased mine this past Monday and have it on now! I traded in two JLC’s (got some cash back) and I couldn’t be happier! I also initially wanted the exhibition case back until I realized that anyone selling one had an older version (not ancient, but a bit older). I am very happy with the solid case back. Like you, I wear dress shirts daily. To accommodate my larger watches (like an IWC Big Pilot), I have the left cuff opening altered to make it larger and that works great. I will be wearing this frequently with my dress and casual clothing. I had also had some reservations about the 682 after reading that the bezel had play in it - complete non issue!! Mine is great and will not move when bumped. I’m thrilled with my 682, and I’m assuming your are too! Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## FirstF80InSpace (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for the messages. I swapped out my PAM48 strap and put it on the 682. Seems to work well until some straps I ordered from eBay arrive. Fits underneath my dress shirt cuffs easily. An interesting thing I noticed is my 42mm PAM682 is actually thinner than my 40mm PAM48.


----------



## FirstF80InSpace (Jan 13, 2017)

Nevets750 said:


> Congratulations on your new purchase! I purchased mine this past Monday and have it on now! I traded in two JLC's (got some cash back) and I couldn't be happier! I also initially wanted the exhibition case back until I realized that anyone selling one had an older version (not ancient, but a bit older). I am very happy with the solid case back. Like you, I wear dress shirts daily. To accommodate my larger watches (like an IWC Big Pilot), I have the left cuff opening altered to make it larger and that works great. I will be wearing this frequently with my dress and casual clothing. I had also had some reservations about the 682 after reading that the bezel had play in it - complete non issue!! Mine is great and will not move when bumped. I'm thrilled with my 682, and I'm assuming your are too! Enjoy it in good health!


Thanks!

Yeah I noticed a bit of play in the bezel as well. Less than 0.5mm play. Guess they're all like that. It's too bad as my Sub C bezel is rock solid. Zero play.


----------



## oreo931 (Jun 24, 2010)

I like the pam 048 strap on there. Looks great.


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

I bought one a few months ago and it has a crystal caseback--looks great but not thrilled w/the idea they may have changed it on account of reliability. anyone else heard anything about this??


----------



## rpjp3 (May 27, 2018)

mbalmz said:


> I bought one a few months ago and it has a crystal caseback--looks great but not thrilled w/the idea they may have changed it on account of reliability. anyone else heard anything about this??


I looked into this quite a bit as I wanted a sapphire case back. None of the boutiques or ADs I spoke with knew why they changed it. Most didn't even realize it had been changed.

I also called Panerai and the brand ambassador I spoke with said she had been asked this question before, and when she checked through internal channels, was told it had been changed for creative reasons. I explicitly asked if she had been told of any reliability issues with the sapphire case back and she said no.

I choose to take it at face value.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FirstF80InSpace (Jan 13, 2017)

rpjp3 said:


> I looked into this quite a bit as I wanted a sapphire case back. None of the boutiques or ADs I spoke with knew why they changed it. Most didn't even realize it had been changed.
> 
> I also called Panerai and the brand ambassador I spoke with said she had been asked this question before, and when she checked through internal channels, was told it had been changed for creative reasons. I explicitly asked if she had been told of any reliability issues with the sapphire case back and she said no.
> 
> ...


It was the Boutique Manager at Panerai that said it was a reliability issue - which is why they went to a solid caseback. Made sense at the time as it would make sense that 300M divers would have solid steel.

Not sure what to believe, but I do wish mine was a clear caseback. It's not like I will ever go diving to 300M.


----------



## rpjp3 (May 27, 2018)

FirstF80InSpace said:


> It was the Boutique Manager at Panerai that said it was a reliability issue - which is why they went to a solid caseback. Made sense at the time as it would make sense that 300M divers would have solid steel.
> 
> Not sure what to believe, but I do wish mine was a clear caseback. It's not like I will ever go diving to 300M.


I hear you. I'll never go 3M with mine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## breitlingman12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Congrats on the 682 looks super on you,gorgeous watch wear it in great health.Cheers


----------



## s1gma (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats on your pam!


----------



## rpjp3 (May 27, 2018)

FYI I just spoke with Mike at Ben Bridge, AD in Seattle. They still have a new “T” series with the exhibition caseback if anyone is still looking for one. I have no affiliation. I’m just passing along the info.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GMT_Bezel (May 22, 2018)

Have you looked into the Radiomir line? Similar style that is less chunky.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

The Bat Signal balance bridge visible through the sapphire back


----------



## WatchMeWork (Aug 30, 2015)

I finally made it into the city to the boutique this weekend. Tried on both the 682 and the 1305. While the 682 was a beaut it didn’t fit well on my wrist like the 1305 did. That’s next on my list and I’m working on selling a slightly used organ to get it. 

Great time at the boutique, I recommend the NYC shop whenever you have a chance.


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

That's a beauty. 

The royal blue PAM rubber strap would look great with the blue second hand. Also, the blue OEM alligator...


----------



## gviddy (May 4, 2018)

FirstF80InSpace said:


> You guys are ENABLERS! Lol.
> 
> I didn't like the look of the strap that came with the watch so I swapped it with another rubber strap I had lying around. I'm pretty sure this strap isn't a genuine OP rubber strap as I only paid $24 for it on eBay.  It does the job though and is comfortable.
> 
> So the story with the crystal caseback being eliminated was that people were having leaking issues when diving. So they replaced it with a solid caseback for better reliability. At least that's what they told me.


That thing is a tank! Congrats on the purchase...looks like it belongs on rubber for sure.


----------



## Zenxek (Jan 4, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


> This forum is full of nothing but Enablers! o|


That's why we all secretly come here to get positive reenforcement for all our whims that our partners/friends tell us are bad ideas!


----------



## abramson55 (Oct 5, 2014)

Looking good! Congratulations on the new purchase and wear it in good health!


----------

